# St Thomas 8/17 for 2 nights



## keepgoing (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking for any size of unit (4 people)  for 2 nights, checking in on 8/17 and checking out on 8/19.    Please PM or email total cost.

Thanks,
CT


----------

